# irq troubles with kt400

## ddrum

I bought an asus a7v8x motherboard and now i am having troubles.

Sometimes the computer just freeses up, the keyboard blocks and i just can move my mouse.

I don't know what the troule might be but when computer boots it says that 

the usb is asking for irq 3 but it uses irq9.

That says this for 3 different devices (10.1, 10.2, 10.3).

These devices are the usb.

Anyone as seen this?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## bernjuer

Try to enable ACPI in your kernel and P'N'P-OS in bios.

Got the same board, except for lm_sensors everything is 

working fine; alsa has minor problems: when terminating

an audio application like mplayer, I get a looping sound

for about 2s.

HTH,

Bernd

----------

## ddrum

The kernel is compiled with ACPI, and PNP Os is selected in the BIOS.

The error when booting is this:

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.0

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb800, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.1

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.2

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Thanks

----------

## jbssm

I have that board and I'm tryning to find a driver for the networking onboard before I go to install gentoo.

But you should disable Pnp in bios, that way in the boot process the bios assigns an irq to every device and linux just uses that preconfigured devices.

Also that work perfectly in windoze if you disable ACPI during the installation, so that you can put the irq for the deviced you whant without havind windows messin arround.

If that does not work that go to the bios config and try to reserve irq in irq exclusion.

I hope that does not happen to me when I install gentoo anyway   :Wink: 

----------

## pilla

I think that the last gentoo-sources (2.4.20-r1) include a patch for kt400.

----------

## Zeeland

 *jbssm wrote:*   

> I have that board and I'm tryning to find a driver for the networking onboard before I go to install gentoo.
> 
> But you should disable Pnp in bios, that way in the boot process the bios assigns an irq to every device and linux just uses that preconfigured devices.
> 
> Also that work perfectly in windoze if you disable ACPI during the installation, so that you can put the irq for the deviced you whant without havind windows messin arround.
> ...

 

The Broadcom drivers for the 10/100 or 10/100/1000 bps onboard net can be found on the site of Asus.

----------

## Martigen

The drivers for the Broadcom 5702X gigabit networking chip are already in the kernel under Networking device support --> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --> Broadcom Tigon3 support. This is true of stable and development kernels.

Mart

----------

## dol-sen

I have a gigabyte kt400 board, I now have the gs-sources-2.4.21_pre5 kernel, it fully supports the kt400 (agp up to 4x only), the via sound module kept crashing/causing lockups.   I am using alsa now.   I was looking for problems in dmesg output and under acpi it showed it was taking over IRQ with a message if you had problems try passing pci=noacpi or acpi=off.   That solved some of my problems.

Check dmesg in a terminal window (easier to scroll thru the lengthy output), acpi is near the beginning.

Brian

P.S. now that the sound is working this kernel seems stable so far.  :Smile:  .

----------

## PhanLord

I'm having a Gigabyte kt400 as well and running gs-2.4.20

with ACPI had problems (kernel would hang or my intergated etherne wouldnt work) I just disabled it and now i have UDMA, AGP 4x, Sound, Ethernet (well all on board) working withouth any noticable probmes (form time to time X server probably crashes when I play with it too much) However I would like to know is there way to put GFX board on separate IRQ so it doesnt share it with USB,... etc

----------

## arokh

I too have an Asus A7V8x and I also get

these errors during bootup:

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 6, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 6, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 6, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 6, want irq 3

I haven't experienced any problems as a result of this though.

Also, the driver for the onboard Broadcom NIC has an ebuild,

it's called bcm4400. It's masked, so set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86

and emerge away  :Smile: 

----------

